# Holy Levitra!



## Pirate! (Jul 13, 2005)

I just noticed that ag-guys sells Levitra. I've been waiting for a research chem shop to sell this. It is the best in it's class, IMO. I've only tried the pharm stuff, which is expensive. I can't wait to get some.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## ag-guys (Jul 14, 2005)

Levitra is an wonderful product


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 14, 2005)

Indeed.  Never used the liquid stuff though. Should be fun!


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2005)

Never tried it...but I will.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 15, 2005)

Before you try them recreationally there are burgeoning cases of permanent blindness caused by this class of medicines and is currently going to FDA for review.  http://www.emediawire.com/releases/2005/6/emw247015.htm


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2005)

What is the chance that these were caused by abuse though?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 15, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> What is the chance that these were caused by abuse though?




these were cases associated with normal dosing


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2005)

bandaidwoman said:
			
		

> Before you try them recreationally there are burgeoning cases of permanent blindness caused by this class of medicines and is currently going to FDA for review.  http://www.emediawire.com/releases/2005/6/emw247015.htm



out of 30 million users in 7 years only 43 reported cases of vision problems, that is pretty good odds IMO.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> out of 30 million users in 7 years only 43 reported cases of vision problems, that is pretty good odds IMO.





The data is just coming in, ( remember once adverse effects are reported they go back and do further retrospective analysis and what was once a rare case here and there may be more common than initially thought... now all doctors have to go back and look at unexplained visual problems and report them...this was the case with phen-fen and heart valve problems, initially reported as very few case out of millions of prescriptions until docs started looking at new murmers in patients that appeared concurrently with use),  And remember , this is complete and total blindness that is permanent.  Relative risk is high but absolute risk is still small, so for men who need viagra, the *benefits definately outweight the risks,* but for those who don't need viagra, why chance it?  Most of the cases were in elderly (over 50) so that would be the population i would worry about the most.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 15, 2005)

How do we know those guys didn't masturbate their way to blindeness?

 I've tried viagra recreationaly before I only used 1/3 of a tab and stayed up for about an hour.  I still have a full tab and the other 2/3's of the other and never really find any need to even try to use them.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 15, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> How do we know those guys didn't masturbate their way to blindeness?
> 
> .


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess my point is if it took this long to correlate blindness and Viagra use obviously the percentage going blind is quite small if there have been 30 million users. 

And couldn't we associate equal risks with not only many other Rx drugs, but over the counter drugs as well?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2005)

Very true.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jul 15, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess my point is if it took this long to correlate blindness and Viagra use obviously the percentage going blind is quite small if there have been 30 million users.





Remember, the "statistical side effects"  reported of drugs are only as real as the reporting of the problem fiiled by doctors.

99.9% of all doctors do not want to fool with the bureaucratic nightmare involved in filing adverse reports to the FDA.  Thus, with recent inquiry, most doctors and organizations are now going to take a look retrospectively.  

 This happened with redux and phen-fen, after 20 million users,  it  seemed safe.....then 13 cases of heart valve and pulmonary hypertension problems were reported by *one single physician.* At first it seemed an anomaly then when screening echos were done on those who used phen fen for more than three months, the cases went from 13 in 20 million to a statistically worrisome prevalence.




> And couldn't we associate equal risks with not only many other Rx drugs, but over the counter drugs as well?



Wether this is a random association that can be attributed and found with other drug?, Most likely, no, due to what we know of viagra's  mechanism of action.

*This is because we know viagra already  affects the retina.* 

*Did you know the FAA bans viagra use within six hours of flying an airplane due to its affect on color vision in the pilot?* Viagara inhibits phosphodiesterase Type 5 (PDE5), however, it also has an affinity and effect on phosphodiesterase Type 6 (PDE6). PDE6 is a retinal enzyme involved in phototransduction [conversion of light energy to nerve impulses in the eye]. The inhibition of PDE6 results in a mild, transient, dose-related impairment of blue-green color discrimination. Although only 3% of all patients report visual disturbances, this blue-green impairment could be dangerous during Instrument Meteorological Conditions or night flying.  Interestingly enough, Cialis has very little affinity for the PDE6 enzyme in the retina and may be safer in this regard, unlike levitra and viagra.


Thus, with current statistical prevalence, there is no concern for panic ..... your chances of being hit by lightening is better than being blinded by viagra.  In other words, no need to tell men who need it to stop using viagra.

  But, we really don't know the true prevalence....yet (and it may shoot up drastically like the scenario I described with phen-fen).

  More importantly, we need to identify the patient profile that puts a person at higher  risk of developing this retinal problem (so far in men over fifty, diabetic and smokes)  so we can intelligently decide on what individual  patient will be affected by this unusual effect on the retina.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 16, 2005)

I concur with BAW, SAEs (Serious Adverse Events) are very underreported given the amount of shit you have to do and fill out when one happens.


BAW's point is that a walking erection like myself is better off not messing with it.  If I go blind I'll never get wood again, I'm a visual-type.  I never got taking meds you didn't need, hell, I won't even take an aspirin if I get a headache, and I get alot of them on the weekends.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 16, 2005)

I am curious that these are people using quite frequently as well, I hardly ever use cialis myself but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 16, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I am curious that these are people using quite frequently as well, I hardly ever use cialis myself but I do enjoy it.



Hey, I like popping a couple cialis and strolling by the local high school as much as the next guy.


----------



## topolo (Jul 16, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I concur with BAW, SAEs (Serious Adverse Events) are very underreported given the amount of shit you have to do and fill out when one happens.
> 
> 
> BAW's point is that a walking erection like myself is better off not messing with it.  If I go blind I'll never get wood again, I'm a visual-type.  I never got taking meds you didn't need, hell, I won't even take an aspirin if I get a headache, and I get alot of them on the weekends.




But you take valtrex.......right?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 16, 2005)

I told you, I don't take meds that I don't need.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 1, 2005)

Whats the dose on the liquid viagra cialis and levitra?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 5, 2005)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Whats the dose on the liquid viagra cialis and levitra?


viagra is 50 mg, cialis is 25 mg, levitra is 10 mg. I prefer them in this order: Levitra, Viagra, Cialis.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2005)

I have some Levitra, but have not tried it yet...I really like the Cialis, but it can be annoying after 24 hours.


----------



## topolo (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm sure your wife agrees!


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 8, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I really like the Cialis, but it can be annoying after 24 hours.


The worst is when you wake up to piss at night and you can't get it down. I've actually had to learn how to piss while rock hard thanks to Cialis.


----------



## ag-guys (Aug 8, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> The worst is when you wake up to piss at night and you can't get it down. I've actually had to learn how to piss while rock hard thanks to Cialis.



that's pretty damn funny 

cialis:  http://www.ag-guys.com/cialis.html
Levitra:  http://www.ag-guys.com/Vardenafil-levitra.html

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## legend95 (Apr 24, 2006)

it gives me powerful headaches and my eyes feel like they are going to pop out my head.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 24, 2006)

What is the benefit of Levitra over other ED drugs?  I really like Cialis, but would consider switching if there were some benefits to gain.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 15, 2006)

Levitra is the bomb!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 16, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> What is the benefit of Levitra over other ED drugs?  I really like Cialis, but would consider switching if there were some benefits to gain.


Different people like different ones. All of AG's products work great.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 16, 2006)

Cialis and Viagra give me sinus congestion/headaches. Levitra is side free for me. Definitely my favorite of the three.


----------

